# Adelaide Water Vs Puratap



## ben_sa (18/12/09)

Just curious as to wether people on here (from SA) use Adelaide tap water, or Puratap/Filtered water? I used to use Puratap but was told that it has all the good stuff taken out of it, as well as the chlorine or whatever it is that the filter actually filters.....

Just curious, about to put my first brew down in 3 years...... and want to make it the best i possibly can

Cheers


----------



## pokolbinguy (18/12/09)

The brews I have made here have been with tap water...no problems with the taste of the beer..maybe because you boil the shit out of it


----------



## ben_sa (18/12/09)

Yeah true, hmmmm be interesting to try the two side by side..... Same brew, one with puratap, one with tap water

Im still a n00b doing extracts and got a FWK at home at the moment, will just stick to tap water i reckon, it flows quicker.....


----------



## Darren (18/12/09)

Let it sit overnight and all should be good.

Did you know that you cannot add 1ml of Adelaide water to reverse osmosis water to replicate Pilsn water?

cheers

Darren


----------



## np1962 (18/12/09)

Adelaide water, particularly the stuff we get in the northern suburbs is actually pretty good for brewing.
I sometimes work south of the city and wonder if they have more chlorine added to the water down there.
The amount of chlorine would be my only concern and I am considering letting my water sit for 24 hours before a brew day to let it disipate.
I would definitely be doing this if I lived in the south, even if just to get rid of the chlorine odour.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## BoilerBoy (18/12/09)

All ales I use filtered Adelaide tap water and for lagers rain water.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Adamt (18/12/09)

BoilerBoy said:


> All ales I use filtered Adelaide tap water and for lagers rain water.
> 
> Cheers,
> BB



I also do this!

Except lagers are for girls, so I don't brew them :icon_chickcheers: 

(Doppelbocks excepted!)


----------



## MHB (18/12/09)

Last I heard the biggest Ro-Mo water treatment plant in the southern hemisphere was located at your most noted brewery tells you exactly what the brewers at Coopers think of your water!
MHB


----------



## np1962 (18/12/09)

MHB said:


> Last I heard the biggest Ro-Mo water treatment plant in the southern hemisphere was located at your most noted brewery tells you exactly what the brewers at Coopers think of your water!
> MHB


Haven't heard this but if true I would think it would be for consitency.
Strip the water clean and add exactly what you want.
The biggest brewer here uses water straight out of the aquifer.
For those that do filter, do you add anything back or just use the filtered water as is?
Cheers
Nige


----------



## np1962 (18/12/09)

More info from the Coopers site.

'WATER - In the interests of water conservation we draw our brewing water from the water table, pass it through our reverse osmosis plant to produce pure water then condition the water by adding the required salts and trace elements to suit the intended brew.'

So it would seem they don't use Adelaide water

"Most of Coopers Brewerys electricity\ and steam requirements are drawn from a 4.4 megawatt (MW) natural gas-powered cogeneration plant located on site.

The cogeneration plant was built in 2002 in partnership with AGL, as part of a 20 year energy supply agreement. A dedicated 4km natural gas supply line was also negotiated to supply the necessary gas at high pressure, which is burned in a gas turbine to drive the electrical generator. Waste heat from the gas turbine is harnessed to produce steam used in the brewing process.

Eighty percent of the fossil fuel energy is converted in the cogeneration plant into useful energy of power and steam, approximately 2.5 times greater than a conventional coal-fired power station. This has reduced carbon dioxide emissions by up to 15,000 tonnes per annum compared with using grid electricity and conventional gas-fired boilers.

While the cogeneration plant produces 24,000 megawatt hours (MWh) of power per year, the brewery itself only uses about 6,500 MWh. The excess power is fed into the South Australian power grid through a high voltage underground power line.

The plant also generates 50,000 tonnes of steam a year, used for heating in the brewing, evaporation and packaging processes. Steam was previously generated at the brewery by standalone gas fired boilers.

An absorption chiller unit has also been installed, which uses surplus steam from the cogeneration plant to produce chilled water for brewing.

Cheers
Nige


----------



## BoilerBoy (18/12/09)

Adamt said:


> I also do this!
> 
> Except lagers are for girls, so I don't brew them :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> (Doppelbocks excepted!)



Well there is something I've been meaning to confess :unsure: 

I have a Dortmunder in my fermentation fridge (Throws skiry over head)  

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Jazman (18/12/09)

easy most brews i use half tap water and half rain water czech pils i use rain water and if i do an english ale or a dortmunder its tap water


----------



## fitnessfan (18/12/09)

I'm southern suburbs and I've used puratap water for all my brews, pretty happy so far.


----------



## Coach_R (21/12/09)

I've only done a few brews to date, but i find that adelaide tap water is fine.. though if you are worried about it and don't have puratap i know of a few people that use the charity water from the west end brewery..


----------



## raven19 (21/12/09)

Got the puratap installed recently, but the flow is way too slow for brewing imo.

Tap water from the Garden Hose for me all the way!


----------



## fitnessfan (21/12/09)

raven19 said:


> Got the puratap installed recently, but the flow is way too slow for brewing imo.
> 
> Tap water from the Garden Hose for me all the way!



Do you put a hose on the puratap for filling things? I found that helped make things a bit less tedious.


----------



## Jazman (21/12/09)

raven u my need a pump on that puratap think


----------



## blublurag (21/12/09)

I was thinking about this the other week. So I did 2 Extract Dr Smurtos Golden Ales in succession, 1 is with filtered water, the other with tap water.

It is my first DSGA and the second one is in secondary now. I will let you know if I can tell any difference once I have tried them both.


----------



## breaky (21/12/09)

hi,

Puratap only removes the nasties that we dont want - chlorine and all the other gunk that comes in from all the dirty pipes our water goes thru to get to us, making the water water taste a lot smoother than straight 

tap water. It doesn't remove anything that would make it unsuitable for brewing - only improves it- leaving the basic composition of the water the same. I use pura tap and did a fair bit of research before I used it 

for brewing.

Adelaide water is ideal for darker beers, it makes kickass stouts straight out of the pura tap B) 


Cheers

Mark


----------

